# Is Kleenex flushable?



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I haven't heard one way or the other. A customer asked me the other day so I just tested it by dunking and swirling one in a cup of water. It doesn't seem to breakdown so I figure no.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

LOL! I tell my customers that if it doesn't come from them, and it's not TP, it shouldn't be flushed. Of course that's not entirely true, but people who aren't plumbers... you tell them you can dump your kid's uneaten cherrieos because he made a bowl big enough to feed an army, and next thing you know they'll try flushing chicken bones.


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> you tell them you can dump your kid's uneaten cherrieos because he made a bowl big enough to feed an army, and next thing you know they'll try flushing chicken bones.


Wait you can't flush chicken bones......Guess I learn something new everyday.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

Ive had to flip a toilet and pull out the bones of a grocery store deli chicken out before. Needed the long needle nose pliers.


----------



## acesfour (Apr 22, 2014)

Here is the definitive answer on Keenex in the toilet and down the sewer system. Don't flush Kleenex down the toilet is the answer  https://www.kleenexbrand.com.au/flushability/

Tracy
Aces Four Construction


----------



## HotDawg (Aug 4, 2017)

Unless you buy their flushable wipes


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

HotDawg said:


> Unless you buy their flushable wipes


I tell my customers to give me a package of socks and sharpie and I'll write "flushable" on it.


----------



## Sipp (Jul 14, 2016)

I love the "flushable" wipes and such.......it makes it easy to sell grinder pumps. We had one site, Lake Oroville public pools. The maintenance staff had a row of 5-6 pumps that had failed due to the "flushable" wipes not making it thru the impeller housing and eventually choking out the pumps. Sold the customer a Liberty 2hp Omnivore pump, haven't had a problem in almost 3 years!


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> LOL! I tell my customers that if it doesn't come from them, and it's not TP, it shouldn't be flushed. Of course that's not entirely true, but people who aren't plumbers... you tell them you can dump your kid's uneaten cherrieos because he made a bowl big enough to feed an army, and next thing you know they'll try flushing chicken bones.


They make for good business so I tell them but it doesn't seem to help. We pull wipes, paper towels, tampax out all the time. After a while you get tired of telling people, just clean the sewer and go on.


----------



## HotDawg (Aug 4, 2017)

OpenSights said:


> I tell my customers to give me a package of socks and sharpie and I'll write "flushable" on it.


I wondered why that message kept running every wash :laughing:


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Had not heard the term "sewerage" Google shows it commonly used it 1900's but it's use has dropped off.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

5onthefloor said:


> Had not heard the term "sewerage" Google shows it commonly used it 1900's but it's use has dropped off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Scanned through the thread quickly and missed it. You'll get use to the auto corrects from members including myself. Other posts I'm guilty of is taking 15+ minutes to write a couple of sentences because I'm dealing with a kid and wife.... if this is the case and wrote a bunch copy it first, then try to post.

Good to see someone else here that likes humor join. Plenty of us, some not so much.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

OpenSights said:


> Scanned through the thread quickly and missed it. You'll get use to the auto corrects from members including myself. Other posts I'm guilty of is taking 15+ minutes to write a couple of sentences because I'm dealing with a kid and wife.... if this is the case and wrote a bunch copy it first, then try to post.
> 
> Good to see someone else here that likes humor join. Plenty of us, some not so much.


Sorry about that one I kinda just posted without any explanation. I read the article posted by Tracy at aces four by following link. I kept seeing the word sewerage and it was making me giggle because it looks like a really well thought out PDA about Kleenex and flushability. Then it hit me this was from Australia! So I Googled and figured out it was the correct usage just had never seen it. 
On the other note yes I do have a tendency to rely on toilet humor (pun INTENDED) because let's be honest, you need it in this sh**ty profession! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

